# tip of ear split



## rocky7 (Apr 17, 2008)

rocky is 8wks with left ear up but right one went back down. while massaging it i noticed the tip of the down ear to be split. the tip of the ear has no point. its almost like it was bitten off. no scap, no bald spot. kinda looks like this. "/U\" .(ear with no pointed tip.) anyone familiar with this???


----------



## rocky7 (Apr 17, 2008)

i also noticed a bump on the top of the right ear. here are some images.
both stand but the right one is shorter and flat tip.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!! TYSON HAS ONE TOO!!! 

i just assumed it was a nip from a pup when he was still with his litter! that is crazy..ill post a pic in a min


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

here it is, same ear too!










i wonder what it could be from


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rocky7i also noticed a bump on the top of the right ear.


a few days after we brought tyson home he had developed a scab like bump on his forehead. i took him to the vet and he said it was normal for puppies to get bumps like that. i dont remember what it was he called it. he gave me an antibiotic but didnt really seem to help. after a while it just fell off and hair grew back.

altho i dont know what the bump looks like so i cant tell u if it is similar. u could have the vet check him out.


----------



## rocky7 (Apr 17, 2008)

i took him to the vet today, he said it could be that it was bit by the other pups or natural defect. no scab, breeder said he never saw any blood at anytime. 

is tyson's ear nip less noticeable now that he is grown?
rocky's ear is flat on top. i'm bummed.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

well i guess his ear has just grown into the split. i didnt notice it before his ears came up. ill have to look back at some pics to see if it showed up later bc i dont really remember the first time i noticed it lol


----------

